# How  "professional" Russian Army is



## secondchance (12 Jul 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnsmwHb2H9w


----------



## SupersonicMax (12 Jul 2015)

Because road accidents with armored vehicle/weaponry never happens in the West...


----------



## jollyjacktar (12 Jul 2015)

or zoomies trashing their rides either


----------



## SupersonicMax (12 Jul 2015)

Even though the SU-27 crash sequence looks and feels fake, you are right.  San Diego a couple years ago?  A Navy Hornet crashed in a neighbourhood.

I am not sure there is necessarily a direct correlation between accidents and professionalism...


----------



## RMJOE (12 Jul 2015)

This was very interesting to watch thanks for posting.


----------



## jollyjacktar (12 Jul 2015)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Even though the SU-27 crash sequence looks and feels fake, you are right.  San Diego a couple years ago?  A Navy Hornet crashed in a neighbourhood.
> 
> I am not sure there is necessarily a direct correlation between accidents and professionalism...



Not all the time of course.  Sometimes, no doubt, there is but accidents can and do happen for the most innocent of reasons.  I agree about the crash at the end of the clip.  As that is your world I'll take your professional opinion on it.


----------



## cupper (13 Jul 2015)

It's also interesting that some of the clips show a WW2 era T-34 being "loaded" onto a flatbed. Presumably this was not a current Russian Army unit but more likely a civilian mover, as there were no uniformed personnel in sight.


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Jul 2015)

Here's ONE way to find out ....


> The Russian military in the future hope to take part in open competitions with the colleagues from Western Europe and the United States, Deputy Defense Minister Anatoly Antonov said on Thursday.
> 
> "I believe that the time will come when our colleagues from Western European countries and the United States will decide to have an open competition with us. It’s a kind of challenge to our colleagues. We are ready to come to their military ranges and demonstrate who is better, who is more powerful," Antonov told a news conference devoted to the upcoming International Army Games.
> 
> ...


.... although it's interesting that they're not inviting western militaries to Russian training grounds.

And who's taking part in the 2015 Army Games?  See attached graphic from the event web page.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (30 Jul 2015)

Looks fun 😀


----------



## vonGarvin (30 Jul 2015)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> or zoomies trashing their rides either



We've had our "oopsies" as well...


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Jul 2015)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> We've had our "oopsies" as well...


Good point - hard to judge the whole by ONLY its worst moments.


----------



## CougarKing (31 Jul 2015)

Speaking of which...

Diplomat



> *Russian Soldiers Cause a Ruckus in Tajikistan
> A group of Russian soldiers–drunk and in their underwear–got into a fight with locals this week.*
> 
> Earlier this week RFE/RL’s Tajik service reported that a group of drunken, disrobed Russian soldiers got into a brawl with local Tajiks in Kulob. Russia has three military installations in Tajikistan–near Kulob, Qurghonteppa, and Dushanbe–all part of the 201st Motor Rifle Division. Between the three sites, Russia has 7,000 troops in Tajikistan and a 2012 agreement extends Russia’s base leases until 2042.
> ...


----------



## Polski (31 Jul 2015)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> Speaking of which...
> 
> Diplomat



What's your point? You don't think Canadian soldiers do this?  Happens all the time...


----------



## secondchance (1 Aug 2015)

one more illustration how teach them to eat together. 
A lot of swearing in Russian.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MEU69uzb7w


----------

